# Phoenix Point Performance



## TheWalle82 (6. Dezember 2019)

Hi,

ich habe ein seltsames Problem mit Phoenix Point bei mir am Rechner.

Ich habe einen I7-4790K auf 4x 4,3GHz laufen und eine 1080TI auf 2070MHz laufen.
Gezockt wird an einem 144Hz Monitor mit Freesync ( das auch wunderbar an der Geforce funktioniert ).
Game läuft auf 1440P maxed out

Zu meiner Frage:

Ich habe im Geospace immer 144FPS alles gut, in den Gefechten schwankt es aber dann start von ca. 70 Fps bis 120 Fps.
Dank Sync ist das nicht schlimm und ich spüre auch keinerlei Mikroruckler oder ähnliches, sprich hätte ich nicht das OSD vom Afterburner nebenher am laufen würde ich es gar nicht bemerken.

Wundern tut es mich jetzt aber weil weder CPU noch GPU ausgelastet sind, GPU liegt immer so zwischen ca. 80%-95% und CPU bei ca. 50% , jetzt hab ich mir gedacht vielleicht hängt ein CPU Kern auf 100% und der rest schläft, aber nein wie am Bild im Anhang zu sehen werden alle 4 Kerne und 8 Threads gleichmäßig ausgelastet.

Hat einer eine Idee woran das liegen könnte.

Außerdem, da es hier wohl keinen Test geben wird würde mich eure Performance bei dem Spiel inmteressierenm, vorallem die LAdezeiten cor den Gefechten, die kommen mir mit ca. 10-15 Sekunden sehr lange vor ( habe nur SSDs im Rechner ) ist das bei euch auch so?


----------



## sauerkraut4tw (6. Dezember 2019)

Die Performance schwankt bei mir auch sehr. Ladezeiten finde ich teils auch etwas hoch. Jedoch nicht störend.

Wenn ich die mir aufgekommenen Bugs im Spiel betrachte, wird wohl auch nicht viel an der performance gearbeitet worden sein. 

Hoffentlich bessern sie noch nach.


----------



## HisN (6. Dezember 2019)

Wenn die Graka sich langweilt hängst Du im CPU-Limit.
Das eine CPU erst limitiert wenn sie zu 100% ausgelastet ist, ist 2005 gestorben (mit der Einführung von Multicores im Mainstream) aber spricht sich einfach auch nach über einer DEKADE nicht rum.

Ihr geht von der Falsch-Annahme aus, das eine Software automatisch alle Kerne im System nutzt. Das fällt vielleicht bei einem 4-Kerner nicht sofort auf, aber eine Software nutzt nur so viel Kerne wie der Programmierer vorgesehen hat, und nicht so viele wie im System vorhanden sind.
Und jetzt kommt das, worüber die alle Stolpert. Windows verteilt nämlich die Last über alle Kerne um Hotspots zu vermeiden und Multitasking zu ermöglichen (ein Kern der dauerhaft von einer Anwendung blockiert wird, verhindert Multitasking, also wird die Arbeit auf diesem Kern von Windows unterbrochen und auf einem anderen Kern fortgesetzt).

Aber auf die Idee das mal z.b. mit Prime 95 zu beobachten, wo man genau einstellen kann wie viel "Kerne" arbeiten kommt niemand.
Mach das einfach mal. Starte Prime mit einem Worker und beobachte ob irgendwas zu 100% ausgelastet ist. NEIN ist es nicht.

Hier mal mein Uralt-Standard-Beispiel.

Ich zocke ein Game, ich ziehe den CPU-Takt an, die FPS gehen mit, also klares CPU-Limit bewiesen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Irgendwas auf 100%? Nope. 
Also braucht man sich die CPU eigentlich gar nicht anschauen. Die Graka sagt einem alles.
Graka voll ausgelastet: CPU schnell genug die Graka mit Daten zu füttern.
Graka nicht voll ausgelastet: CPU zu lahm um die Graka mit Daten zu füttern (oder vram/RAM voll bzw. ein Limiter wie Vsync/FPS-Cap gesetzt). Deckt 99,9% aller Fälle ab.

50% CPU-Last und die Graka langweilt sich: Das Game benutzt "nur" 4Kerne. Is wirklich so einfach.


----------



## Krolgosh (6. Dezember 2019)

TheWalle82 schrieb:


> ...GPU liegt immer so zwischen ca. 80%-95% und CPU bei ca. 50%...



Die CPU musst nicht zu 100% augelastet ein damit ein CPU Limit vorliegt. Wenn GPU nur auf 80% läuft und CPU auf 50% kannst du davon ausgehen das in dem Fall die CPU limitiert. 
Aber mal davon abgesehen ist das Spiel wohl nocht nicht wirklich gut optimiert.

[edit] Hisn war schneller..  Hab den Beitrag zu lange nicht abgeschickt, immer diese Kunden am Telefon die einem vom wesentlichen ablenken.


----------



## TheWalle82 (6. Dezember 2019)

@HisN , @Krolgosh

Danke für die Erklärung, tatsächlich dachte ich bisher immer wenn ein Spiel nicht gut für mehrere Kerne optimiert ist werden halt ein oder zwei Kerne voll geladen und der rest dümpelt vor sich hin, das Windows hier aber dazwischen geht wusste nicht, aber gut dann ergibt das BIld ja wieder Sinn GPU nicht bei 100% also CPU Limit.

Danke


----------



## Drayygo (6. Dezember 2019)

Interessanterweise hab ich ein ebenso seltsames Problem. Ich spiele mit dem PC in der Sig und das Spiel läuft einwandfrei (capped auf 70FPS - mehr kann mein Monitor nicht) auf 1440p. Sobald ich aber SLOBS (Streamlabs OBS) starte und die Vorschau in dem OBS Fenster sehe, ruckelt diese. Das Spiel selbst läuft flüssig weiter ohne Drops - und OBS selbst (in dem Szenario ist weder Recording noch Streaming gestartet!) saugt ja nicht unbedingt viel Leistung. Demenstprechend kann ich das Spiel nicht streamen, was mir ziemlich seltsam vorkommt - da ich genug CPU Power übrig habe (wahlweise auch GPU - hab beide Encoder getestet) und das Ruckeln nur in der Vorschau (ohne Stream/Recording) und im Stream stattfindet, im Spiel selbst die FPS aber nicht unter 70 droppen.


----------



## HisN (6. Dezember 2019)

Du hast einen 70hz und einen 60hz-Bildschirm und OBS ist auf dem 60Hz Bildschirm offen?


----------



## Drayygo (6. Dezember 2019)

Ehrm. Ja. Ich spiele auf einem 27" 70Hz Freesync Monitor und OBS läuft auf dem 24" FHD 60Hz Monitor. Alle anderen Spiele kann ich halt problemlos streamen - sei es World of Warcraft in Raids oder Red Dead Redemption 2.


----------



## HisN (6. Dezember 2019)

Stell mal den Zock-Monitor auf 60Hz um.
Wenn es dann verschwindet weißt Du woran es liegt, und warum ich weiß das Du zwei Monitore hast, obwohl du nix davon erwähnst.


----------



## Drayygo (6. Dezember 2019)

Okay - mach ich heute nach der Arbeit mal und berichte. Aber so aus Neugier: Wie kommt es, dass es daran liegen kann (und ich zweifel das nicht an!) - es aber nur bei dem Spiel (hab bisher nur ~5 verschiedene Spiele gestreamed) auftritt?


----------



## HisN (6. Dezember 2019)

Musste die Entwickler von OBS und MS fragen. 
Ich weiß nur das es ein Problem von OBS bei zwei verschiedenen Monitoren ist, und bisher niemand einen Grund bzw. eine Lösung kennt.
Die Foren sind voll davon.


----------

